# Citica E Re-Assembly Help



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Broke down and cleaned the CI200E for the first time last night. Problem is I have an extra washer. I have looked over the Shimano Schematics several times and cannot seem to find it. I have attached pictures I took of the washer. It is not the washer that sits over the pinion bearing. The washer has the exact O.D. and 'make' as the Roller Clutch Inner Tube, but I don't see this washer on that part of the schematics. The washer also fits on the inside of the right side plate, but I can't see that it serves a purpose here and when I was testing it out, the washer came loose and interfered with the pinion gear. I haven't cast the reel without this extra piece, but everything appears to be working fine. I would really appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like an adjusting washer to me. Although I haven't seen one before I would think it sits on the drive shaft between the clutch tube and the spring washers. To test it simply reassemble the reel, back the drag all the way off, then give the handle a turn. If the drag is still very tight then it might not go there; if the drag is lose then it's in the right place.


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Matt - I'll try it out when I get home. I tried to pay close attention when I took it apart, just use to my 50MG.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

If I didnt know any better I'd say that was your "Star Drag Spacer" washer BNT#2127 on your schematics. If it is. it will be copper on one side and smooth coated on the other. It goes behind the "Star Drag Nut" BNT# 2126. Put the coated side toward the nut..Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Na, it's not wide or flat enough the be the star drag spacer. Oh, and the teflon side goes towards the spring washers. 

On the newer reels it doesn't matter as much because there is enough surface area on the star drag nut that it won't tear the teflon off. The older reels like the CU200B the star drag spacer need to be placed with the teflon side towards the spring washers because the smaller nut doesn't fully cover the spacer and will scratch the teflon off.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I hear what you are saying about those older ones scraping the teflon off.. I took my Curado200E apart and looked at that star drag spacer against a penny like he has..It looks identical to me..I couldnt find another spacer/washer that came close. But by your description earlier you nailed it. It goes clutch tube(#3909), then drag spring washers 2(#15), then the star drag spacer(#2127), then drag nut(#2126). I agree that they are thinner and not as wide as the older ones, but from what I looked at on mine and what was in the pict it looked identical...Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a BNT2127. See how it's thinner, wider, and doesn't have the sharp straight edges like the part in the above images. That's why I think it's an adjusting spacer that extends the clutch tube.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

It goes in between the frame and the big bearing (free spool bearing?). I found it on mine when I broke it down the first time. I was suprised to see it there as the older curado's did not have a washer there. Its the big bearing inside the handle side of the frame. put the washer in first and then the bearing.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Now I remember, under the pinion gear bearing. - J


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ah gotcha.. I see now..Didnt see that part at all when I took that reel apart? Hmm, lemme go tear it apart again..lol


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Y'all made me do it. Brand new Citica out of the box. You can see the spacer sits below the spring washers.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL! You go Matt! I didnt have that on the Curado I got..Why is that? And like he said, it isnt on the schematics?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> LOL! You go Matt! I didnt have that on the Curado I got..Why is that? And like he said, it isnt on the schematics?


Where am I going? j/k

The key washer could be thinner on the Citica than on the Curado, the bearing could be thicker, or (most likely) they decide to use a clutch inner tube that was already in production and since it was a little shorter they had to add a spacer. As for why it's not on the schematics...they probably didn't anticipate the tube being too short and it was a last minute adjustment. A lot of reel manufactures do this. This is of course all speculation on my part, Bantam is the one who can answer with more certainty.


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

it's a drive shaft spacer between th ar bearing and drag washers. right matt


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

reelrprman said:


> it's a drive shaft spacer between th ar bearing and drag washers. right matt


Not really, it sits on top of the clutch inner tube to extend it a bit. You can see it in the picture. If this piece were left out, when you tighten down the drag the spring washers would rub on the AR bearing. This piece just adds a little length to the clutch tube to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is there for proper drag star spacing. Its only used on the Citica and it was a running change that happened after the schematics were made and prior to the reels shipping from the factory. We are waiting on a schematic update that shows this part.


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

MattK said:


> Y'all made me do it. Brand new Citica out of the box. You can see the spacer sits below the spring washers.


Thanks for the help guys. I re-installed the washer where you suggested last night Matt.

Bantam1 - I did notice what you are referring to. Without the extra spacer, the star drag seemed a little snug next to the cast control.


----------



## tinner66 (Jul 12, 2015)

I know this is a old post but does anybody know the part number yet?
New schematic out yet?
Also the one in the same place on some of the the curado e's.
The curado one is brass or copper and much thinner.
thanks chris


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

There was a running change made to the inner tube for the roller bearing to eliminate that spacer. This was added because the tube was too short for the bearing. It was a simple way to remedy the problem at the time. Going forward we switched to the longer tube.


----------

